# Driver refuses to deliver food



## OldUncleDave (Apr 22, 2019)

Ok, first of all, this isn't attacking anyone. Just need to vent and get information.

Ordered Dominos today for the Ball Games. Delivery at 1:15PM. Get a phone call from the driver, "I don't enter apartment buildings. You need to come out to sidewalk"

I have been ordering from this restaurant for 3 years, and I know my building. I understand some drivers are hesitant, but it is early afternoon. Ok, I put on my shoes, grab my cane, and walk out.

I wait a full minute for the driver. When he arrives, he doesn't park at the gate, but about 4 car lengths away from me. He gets out of the car with the credit card receipt, but no pizza. "Sign here"

Where's my order?

"In the car. Sign first then I'll get it"

No....bring the order here, then I'll sign.

He takes the receipt, and drives away. Not a word.

I called the restaurant, manager says that there is no prescribed way for drivers to deliver orders, it's up to them. I asked for a different driver to bring me my order, manager refuses. Order cancelled, the card will not be charged.

needless to say, I have deleted the app from my phone. I won't be using that restaurant again.I

SO, what do you think? As a driver, a customer or even the manager? Who was right, who was wrong?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

OldUncleDave said:


> Ok, first of all, this isn't attacking anyone. Just need to vent and get information.
> 
> Ordered Dominos today for the Ball Games. Delivery at 1:15PM. Get a phone call from the driver, "I don't enter apartment buildings. You need to come out to sidewalk"
> 
> ...


Call PIZZA HUT.

BETTER PIZZA.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

OldUncleDave said:


> Ok, first of all, this isn't attacking anyone. Just need to vent and get information.
> 
> Ordered Dominos today for the Ball Games. Delivery at 1:15PM. Get a phone call from the driver, "I don't enter apartment buildings. You need to come out to sidewalk"
> 
> ...


I was expecting this story but honestly, this guys attitude is ****ing unbelievable


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

That’s odd. Seems like the driver had a rough day leading to his anger and misbehaving. 
if I were you, I’d move on.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Pizza Hut even delivers to Space.


----------



## Clint Torres (Sep 10, 2019)

If you can afford it , eat real food

If not then you can't afford delivery and buy a cookbook


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

OldUncleDave said:


> Ok, first of all, this isn't attacking anyone. Just need to vent and get information.
> 
> Ordered Dominos today for the Ball Games. Delivery at 1:15PM. Get a phone call from the driver, "I don't enter apartment buildings. You need to come out to sidewalk"
> 
> ...


NOT SURE WHY THE DRIVER DID IT THAT WAY.

Were you calling and messing with him before he showed up??? If I were the driver, I would have just made the delivery. If you refused to sign the receipt, then I would have scribbled for you.


----------



## Jinxstone (Feb 19, 2016)

OldUncleDave said:


> Ok, first of all, this isn't attacking anyone. Just need to vent and get information.
> 
> Ordered Dominos today for the Ball Games. Delivery at 1:15PM. Get a phone call from the driver, "I don't enter apartment buildings. You need to come out to sidewalk"
> 
> ...


Obviously, you were wrong. You ordered Dominos. That's like eating white bread with ketchup on it. The next time you want pizza order from a real pizza place. The driver did you a favor and staged an intervention.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

I'm confused doesn't Dominos have their own drivers? Why do they have UberEats doing deliveries?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

OldUncleDave said:


> Ok, first of all, this isn't attacking anyone. Just need to vent and get information.
> 
> Ordered Dominos today for the Ball Games. Delivery at 1:15PM. Get a phone call from the driver, "I don't enter apartment buildings. You need to come out to sidewalk"
> 
> ...


The driver is wrong here. You inspect your pizza before pay typically.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

OldUncleDave said:


> Ok, first of all, this isn't attacking anyone. Just need to vent and get information.
> 
> Ordered Dominos today for the Ball Games. Delivery at 1:15PM. Get a phone call from the driver, "I don't enter apartment buildings. You need to come out to sidewalk"
> 
> ...


Do you stiff your delivery drivers? They know names and share info with each other. Maybe he caught wind that you're a bad customer? The manager's reaction tells me that there's more to this story.

If you don't have a history of stiffing drivers, then I don't know what to tell you.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Cdub2k said:


> I'm confused doesn't Dominos have their own drivers? Why do they have UberEats doing deliveries?


Doubt this was ubereats since driver asked him to sign the receipt, with ue everything is paid for no need to sign.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

OldUncleDave said:


> initial Goal: Pizza
> A. "I don't enter apartment buildings. You need to come out to sidewalk"
> B. I know my building.
> C. I wait a full minute for the driver.
> ...


I think you need to reevaluate your priorities,
how you conduct yourself in public and fights you pick.

The manager summed it up: No pizza &#127829; 4 U
With luck,
the driver will return and shove garlic &#129476; knots down your gas tank


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Back in the day when Dominos was cash-only, a good driver could hold the pizza bag with one hand and make change with the other.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

OldUncleDave said:


> Ok, first of all, this isn't attacking anyone. Just need to vent and get information.
> 
> Ordered Dominos today for the Ball Games. Delivery at 1:15PM. Get a phone call from the driver, "I don't enter apartment buildings. You need to come out to sidewalk"
> 
> ...


If it was a third party, that was the mostake made. If any major franchise carrier/driver. Well thats different.

Would say them them to gtfo NO WAY! without a refund

This would mean. A "Manager" would have to interview them. Hire that person as a driver.

Then go through all the paperwork to be insured properly through the company.

Unless that driver was in sabotage mode for the very last time doing anything for them.

Sounds kinda suspicious to me. Because the corp will do anything for you if you explained that to them.

They want you to be a remaining customer at a corp level. Then penalize the franchise in time.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Jon Stoppable said:


> Back in the day when Dominos was cash-only, a good driver could hold the pizza bag with one heand and make change with the other.


And drive around without a gps.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

rideshareapphero said:


> And drive around without a gps.


The days of the fold out MAPS !

AND SEARCHING STREETS BY GRID !

LOST STREET IS IN GRID A11-A13.
1500 block . . .
With no numbers.
In the dark
In the rain.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

OldUncleDave said:


> Ok, first of all, this isn't attacking anyone. Just need to vent and get information.
> 
> Ordered Dominos today for the Ball Games. Delivery at 1:15PM. Get a phone call from the driver, "I don't enter apartment buildings. You need to come out to sidewalk"
> 
> ...


Look at it from the drivers point of view, if you live in an area that's known for drivers getting robbed then you should meet them half way. This driver was just being an asshat because you did meet him and he saw that there was no threat.
BTW, Dominos doesn't make pizza, that's cardboard with ketchup


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> The days of the fold out MAPS !
> 
> AND SEARCHING STREETS BY GRID !
> 
> ...


Prior to 2004 I used these.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

rideshareapphero said:


> Post 2004 I used these.
> 
> View attachment 404124


The good old days when people actually knew how to read.


----------



## cdm813 (Jan 9, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> The driver is wrong here. You inspect your pizza before pay typically.


So when you find out it is, in fact, Domino's, are you obligated to pay or send it away because it's shit pizza?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Based on what you've posted: 

Driver was wrong. 

Manager was double-wrong because he's supposed to save a customer in a situation like this, not lose a customer.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

New2This said:


> Based on what you've posted:
> 
> Driver was wrong.
> 
> Manager was double-wrong because he's supposed to save a customer in a situation like this, not lose a customer.


The only thing worse then an Uber driver is a Dominos employee.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

cdm813 said:


> So when you find out it is, in fact, Domino's, are you obligated to pay or send it away because it's shit pizza?


Haven't you seen the commercial where they offer carryout insurance &#128518;.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Clint Torres said:


> If you can afford it , eat real food
> 
> If not then you can't afford delivery and buy a cookbook


Real food? Mozzarella an tomato sauce not real?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Soldiering said:


> Real food? Mozzarella an tomato sauce not real?


Delivery pizza is real food.

But for less money and less time than a pizza delivery, you can make a pizza at home from raw or pre-prepared ingredients. Pizza or any other meal at home isn't even more expensive, and it can be way healthier. I'm talking about prepping food from ingredients, not packaged food which has more in common with lower quality restaurant food.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Soldiering said:


> Real food? Mozzarella an tomato sauce not real?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Seamus said:


> View attachment 404139












Expensive ingredients, homemade, and still cheaper and faster than delivery.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> The good old days when people actually knew how to read.


Too soon...I think he meant to write "pre-2004"


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

I delivered Dominos in 2006 07. We used a wall map an our brains. Drivers nowadays can't read a map, sad really.

But yeah that driver is a Jackass. Don't tell me was he a younger person? I can't imagine being that way too someone. Sucks that your local Dominos has degraded too that. Maybe you should go above their heads. There is no way that corporate says that is their protocol. That manager is stupid.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

To be fair to us RS drivers, a Dominos delivery area is way smaller than an entire region. It did not take that long to learn a store's map.

And I make pizza all the time at home but it takes me way longer than delivery. Unless your local pizzeria takes four hours to deliver.

Dominos uses 100% real cheese but I have no idea where they find those cows. It is edible, nothing more. Good mozzarella is expensive, so when I make pizza it costs about the same as Dominos. Well, OK maybe Little Caesars. Tastes way better though!

JS, Dominos '86-'89


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Jon Stoppable said:


> And I make pizza all the time at home but it takes me way longer than delivery. Unless your local pizzeria takes four hours to deliver.
> 
> *Dominos uses 100% real cheese but I have no idea where they find those cows*. It is edible, nothing more. Good mozzarella is expensive, so when I make pizza it costs about the same as Dominos. Well, OK maybe Little Caesars. Tastes way better though!
> 
> JS, Dominos '86-'89


I'm a bit of a genius so I know the answer to this question. Leprino Foods from Denver, Colorado produces 85% of the US pizza market's cheese, including the two delivery pizza brands you mentioned.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leprino_Foods
My homemade pizza cost is about $6 for a medium sized pizza for two people. When I get into making my own dough rather than buying it from the store, I think it will be closer to $4.


----------



## OldUncleDave (Apr 22, 2019)

nonononodrivethru said:


> Do you stiff your delivery drivers? They know names and share info with each other. Maybe he caught wind that you're a bad customer? The manager's reaction tells me that there's more to this story.
> 
> If you don't have a history of stiffing drivers, then I don't know what to tell you.


I always tip on app, pre delivery. Usually $5. Been a customer at that restaurant 3 years, about once a month. First time I saw this driver.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Call PIZZA HUT.
> 
> BETTER PIZZA.


----------



## OldUncleDave (Apr 22, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Call PIZZA HUT.
> 
> BETTER PIZZA.


First, Pizza Hut doesn't use Beef or Sausage. It's "Beef flavored product" and "pork flavored product". Did you know that?
Second, we don't have a Hut in our delivery area.
Third, I don't want t his thread to turn into a pizza argument. If you aren't commenting on the people, don't post.



Clint Torres said:


> If you can afford it , eat real food
> 
> If not then you can't afford delivery and buy a cookbook


Once a month, football day...STFU!

What about the question? Comment on the people and customer service, not the pizza


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

My 'troll thread' alarm is going off.


----------



## OldUncleDave (Apr 22, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> Delivery pizza is real food.
> 
> But for less money and less time than a pizza delivery, you can make a pizza at home from raw or pre-prepared ingredients. Pizza or any other meal at home isn't even more expensive, and it can be way healthier. I'm talking about prepping food from ingredients, not packaged food which has more in common with lower quality restaurant food.


unfortunately, making a good pizza, for a single person, is a pain...

make the pizza dough, the bread needs to rise 3-4 hours. A restaurant starts the dough enough 6 AM for lunch crowd.

let's buy pepperoni, sausage, etc at the market. An 1/8 of a pound each at the deli.

oven baking, the oven needs to be 500+ degrees. Home ovens are limited to 475. Soggy pizza. There are tricks to get your oven that hot, but for call of this, just call for the dam thing


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Was it a millennial


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

OldUncleDave said:


> oven baking, the oven needs to be 500+ degrees. Home ovens are limited to 475. Soggy pizza. There are tricks to get your oven that hot, but for call of this, just call for the dam thing


Ovens limited to 475? Maybe in some places. I've definitely gotten 500+ and my current oven will get too hot to be usable for pizza if I really push it. I do agree that a weak oven makes it tough to make restaurant-quality pizza.

Pre-prepped dough in the freezer (and then moved to the fridge a day before cooking) means a pizza can be ready to go in less than ten minutes and done in 12. With a bit of planning ahead, a pizza can be ready in less time than a delivery takes, but with 10 minutes of labor. Making dough fresh adds a lot of labor time but once it's already done the immediate prep time can be quick.

I used to order pizza more often until I got better at making it at home.



Uberdriver2710 said:


> My 'troll thread' alarm is going off.


You might want to get it checked, then. Seems like a good faith thread to me.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

Ye


nonononodrivethru said:


> Do you stiff your delivery drivers? They know names and share info with each other. Maybe he caught wind that you're a bad customer? The manager's reaction tells me that there's more to this story.
> 
> If you don't have a history of stiffing drivers, then I don't know what to tell you.


Yeah, something fishy. I live in an apt at the edge of town (literally, my street is the last street at the base of a mountain.) Not only is it at the top of a steep hill, once you park you have to walk down a long walkway and 4 flights of stairs to get to my apt. I've never had an issue with Dominoes, other than "Dominoes." Sadly, none of the real pizza places deliver, and I don't use Dd, GH, UE for my food.

Over the holidays I was lazy. Tipped the guy $10. As he left I heard him whooping it up. Glad I could help.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

I have a convection oven that goes to 550F, but to feed my crew I do three larges together so I have to keep the temp a lot lower. Then the pies come out and quickly hit a cast iron griddle to crisp up. It's not a brick oven, but way cheaper than quality delivery and faster than doing them one at a time on a pizza stone.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> The days of the fold out MAPS !
> 
> AND SEARCHING STREETS BY GRID !
> 
> ...


And you couldn't just whip out your cell phone to call the customer if you couldn't find the address because nobody had one.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

Cdub2k said:


> And you couldn't just whip out your cell phone to call the customer if you couldn't find the address because nobody had one.


Old school pizza delivery and taxi driving took skills most R/S-Delivery drivers don't possess. If it weren't for the tech, the gig economy wouldn't be possible.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

dlearl476 said:


> Old school pizza delivery and taxi driving took skills most R/S-Delivery drivers don't possess. If it weren't for the tech, the gig economy wouldn't be possible.


Yep, I started delivery in 1993. Huge changes since then.


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

OldUncleDave said:


> I have been ordering from this restaurant for 3 years, and I know my building.


It seems this restaurant has been tolerating good old Uncle Dave's "attitude" as well as your building's "reputation" over the past 3 years. This was the straw that killed the camel's back.

Btw, this has nothing to do with Uber. Wrong forum!


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

Driver is dead wrong. He wants you to sign but you essentially dont even know what you're signing for because he doesnt have the food.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Call PIZZA HUT. BETTER*just as bad* PIZZA.


FIFY


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Its store policy if you pay first or not. There is no rule for visa/MC that requires the food to be given then signed. So the driver was not wrong, just doing if different. Typically bills are rung up last in case you order more food. But on a delivery the order is set. The pizza place may want to get a better CC discount so it requires signatures, this is also a real thing.

I won't go into apartments either. I did GH and UE for a few weeks but most were to homes.. apartments were usually $3 McD orders that I skipped.

If OP wanted the pizza he should have signed (no, the customer is never right) and if it was wrong then call the pizza place, if not fixed call the credit card and dispute the charge (the pizza place would lose 99% of the time).

But some old may demanding it things? LOL hope you not to hungry.. I'd leave to.


----------



## beantowncruiser (Jan 6, 2018)

Clint Torres said:


> If you can afford it , eat real food
> 
> If not then you can't afford delivery and buy a cookbook


Why don't you mind your own business and stop preaching about what people should eat and not eat.

The question asked was about the behavior of the delivery driver, not about your know-it-all opinion on gastronomy.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

I would report him as impaired pizzering


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> Delivery pizza is real food.
> 
> But for less money and *less time* than a pizza delivery, you can make a pizza at home from raw or pre-prepared ingredients. Pizza or any other meal at home isn't even more expensive, and it can be way healthier. I'm talking about prepping food from ingredients, not packaged food which has more in common with lower quality restaurant food.


Like anyone ordering delivery wants to break out the flour/salt/etc and rolling pin and make their own! :roflmao: Who even has mozzarella on hand? I usually keep different cheeses in my fridge but mozzarella? Really?

And delivery pizza is real pizza.....there's plenty of non-corporate places that deliver good pizza. Frozen pizza like DiGiornos is what's real nasty. If its thin crust its like cardboard, if its thick its like baking cheese and pepperoni on a loaf of bread. NASTY. I've had trouble eating them since college.



FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> NOT SURE WHY THE DRIVER DID IT THAT WAY.
> 
> Were you calling and messing with him before he showed up??? If I were the driver, I would have just made the delivery. If you refused to sign the receipt, then I would have scribbled for you.


The driver was an ex-Uber driver that's why...


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

nj9000 said:


> Like anyone ordering delivery wants to break out the flour/salt/etc and rolling pin and make their own! :roflmao: Who even has mozzarella on hand? I usually keep different cheeses in my fridge but mozzarella? Really?
> 
> And delivery pizza is real pizza.....there's plenty of non-corporate places that deliver good pizza. Frozen pizza like DiGiornos is what's real nasty. If its thin crust its like cardboard, if its thick its like baking cheese and pepperoni on a loaf of bread. NASTY. I've had trouble eating them since college.


The point is I spend less on pizza at home than eating out or ordering in, and it is more work but the same amount of time. Having ingredients on hand is just a matter of shopping once per week. People talk as if cooking at home is more expensive but it's usually way more affordable.

Pre-fab pizza is pretty gross. I'd eat local (non-chain) takeout pizza before that any time.


----------



## OldUncleDave (Apr 22, 2019)

everydayimubering said:


> It seems this restaurant has been tolerating good old Uncle Dave's "attitude" as well as your building's "reputation" over the past 3 years. This was the straw that killed the camel's back.
> 
> Btw, this has nothing to do with Uber. Wrong forum!


the Forum is for ALL delivery services. If you don't want to participate, then ok.

my attitude? Man, I'm an UBER driver for 1.5 years. As a kid, I ran the LA TIMES delivery in Riverside. I also worked my way through college as a waiter and in sales. I know customer service. I always tip, usually 25% on pizza delivery, 30% on restaurant.

But the one thing that passes me off is BAD customer service.


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> The point is I spend less on pizza at home than eating out or ordering in, and it is more work but the same amount of time. Having ingredients on hand is just a matter of shopping once per week. People talk as if cooking at home is more expensive but it's usually way more affordable.
> 
> Pre-fab pizza is pretty gross. I'd eat local (non-chain) takeout pizza before that any time.


I've done it before, but usually with pre-made pizza dough. Publix makes their own dough and they keep it in a cooler in their bakery section, its good. Its kinda a pain keeping the ingredients on hand though, I used to make it part of my usual groceries. Then I'd go too long between wanting pizza, my mozzarella would get moldy, etc. Sometimes you just want something delivered and pizza really hits the spot.



everydayimubering said:


> It seems this restaurant has been tolerating good old Uncle Dave's "attitude" as well as your building's "reputation" over the past 3 years. This was the straw that killed the camel's back.
> 
> Btw, this has nothing to do with Uber. Wrong forum!


You're the one with an attitude. Look at the other threads in this section. The majority have nothing to do with Uber. All sorts of threads about DoorDash/etc and its a relevant place to discuss how other delivery drivers are behaving.

And you're jumping to conclusions and automatically judging the OP for things you only speculate might be true. Yeah there might be more to the story but you don't know what or how much and its crazy jumping him for things that may or may not even be real. Just off what he said, even not knowing what he did before, that restaurant is wrong and displayed poor customer service. If I'm a difficult customer at Burger King they still don't have the right to F with me the next time I go there. They have a problem, they should just deny the order to begin with, like BK would in my example if I gave them problems before.

When I delivered pizza, if I made an apt customer come out and meet me, I'd expect no tip at best, and being written up by my manager at worst. Its delivery. You're given an address, you go there. The 2nd part, you should prove you have the food and not play stupid games with the customer. In any case, with the attitude this place has, they won't be around much longer. Dominos has no shortage of competition.


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> Delivery pizza is real food.
> 
> But for less money and less time than a pizza delivery, you can make a pizza at home from raw or pre-prepared ingredients. Pizza or any other meal at home isn't even more expensive, and it can be way healthier. I'm talking about prepping food from ingredients, not packaged food which has more in common with lower quality restaurant food.


I dont know.... Flour, water, yeast, time to rise....maybe a dollar. Tomatoes garlic and basil from the garden ($17.50 in plants and months to grow) Slaughter the pig for sausage and pepperoni ($150). Home cheesemaking kit....who knows. So after several months and hundreds of dollars you can make a pizza from scratch with home ingredients. Or spend $5.99 @ dominos and have it in 25 minutes. Seems like a no brainer decision.


----------



## Ttown Driver (Sep 24, 2019)

OldUncleDave said:


> No....bring the order here, then I'll sign.


Unless you are omitting the part where you then expanded your vocabulary & put a verbal beatdown on the little motherf**ker, you have sorely disappointed THIS old man.
I'd also - and have - plant a little seed at 1 (734) 930-3030 and a tweet to @dominos.
Cry Havoc!


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

JPaiva said:


> I dont know.... Flour, water, yeast, time to rise....maybe a dollar. Tomatoes garlic and basil from the garden ($17.50 in plants and months to grow) Slaughter the pig for sausage and pepperoni ($150). Home cheesemaking kit....who knows. So after several months and hundreds of dollars you can make a pizza from scratch with home ingredients. Or spend $5.99 @ dominos and have it in 25 minutes. Seems like a no brainer decision.


Tools to tend and gather the wheat, water and fertilizer for the farm, a mill to process the flour, grass and water for the cow &#8230;

Why stop there?


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

OldUncleDave said:


> the Forum is for ALL delivery services. If you don't want to participate, then ok.


This forum is for Uber people - not for Domino's pizza delivery issues.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

everydayimubering said:


> This forum is for Uber people - not for Domino's pizza delivery issues.


Domino's drivers are tearing their cars up too, so go figure.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

OldUncleDave said:


> Ok, first of all, this isn't attacking anyone. Just need to vent and get information.
> 
> Ordered Dominos today for the Ball Games. Delivery at 1:15PM. Get a phone call from the driver, "I don't enter apartment buildings. You need to come out to sidewalk"
> 
> ...


No right or wrong here. The driver had his own conditions of service, and you had every right to not agree to them. Which you didn't, therefore the transaction was canceled.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Buy good cheese in bulk and keep in the freezer until the day before you need it. If you are organized, divide into pie-sized portions before you freeze.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Maybe the driver had a bad delivery before coming to you so he was mad. He might have just delivered to a huge apartment complex, the customer didn’t give him any directions. He had to drive around for 5 minutes looking for the apartment. Then he had to go up to the third floor. On top of all that, the customer didn’t tip! So at that point he said F it! All of us delivery drivers have felt this

I’m not trying to justify what he did to you, you just never know what a person has been through.


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

everydayimubering said:


> This forum is for Uber people - not for Domino's pizza delivery issues.











How are Postmates and DoorDash any more associated with Uber than Dominos?

I understand drivers being able to use discretion in their deliveries. If this is a bad apt complex, and its night, and it looks like a bad situation yeah the driver had every right to do what he did. But during the day, and the customer is an old dude walking with a cane? I'd be speaking to Domino's corporate office, and/or lighting them up on social media.

Not that Uber drivers on here would understand. The bias and closed-mindedness here is amazing. People like 'everydayimubering' would say the driver had a right to do things his way, no matter how unreasonable, and the customer just has to deal with it. Well there are consequences for the business and driver too. Just like if you're a shithead of an Uber driver you're likely to get falsely accused of driving intoxicated.


----------



## Petey (Jan 14, 2020)

waldowainthrop said:


> Ovens limited to 475? Maybe in some places. I've definitely gotten 500+ and my current oven will get too hot to be usable for pizza if I really push it. I do agree that a weak oven makes it tough to make restaurant-quality pizza.
> 
> Pre-prepped dough in the freezer (and then moved to the fridge a day before cooking) means a pizza can be ready to go in less than ten minutes and done in 12. With a bit of planning ahead, a pizza can be ready in less time than a delivery takes, but with 10 minutes of labor. Making dough fresh adds a lot of labor time but once it's already done the immediate prep time can be quick.
> 
> ...


If you want a genuine Margherita Napoletana, you're going to need 900+°.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Petey said:


> If you want a genuine Margherita Napoletana, you're going to need 900+°.


700+ is good enough in my book, but even that is impossible outside of a dedicated oven.


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Domino's drivers are tearing their cars up too, so go figure.


That's neither here nor there - in fact, strictly there but not here.


nj9000 said:


> View attachment 404805
> 
> How are Postmates and DoorDash any more associated with Uber than Dominos?
> 
> ...


You know very well this issue does not belong here - so why are you still discussing whether the damned domino delivery driver was right or wrong? Should we start talking about UPS, Fedex, DHL, Purolator deliveries too? Would that be what you define as 'open-mindedness'? Get real.


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

everydayimubering said:


> That's neither here nor there - in fact, strictly there but not here.
> 
> You know very well this issue does not belong here - so why are you still discussing whether the damned domino delivery driver was right or wrong? Should we start talking about UPS, Fedex, DHL, Purolator deliveries too? Would that be what you define as 'open-mindedness'? Get real.


You're free to your interpretation of what this section means, but the picture I posted still stands as evidence that this Dominos delivery issue belongs here. If you don't think it does, then ignore the thread and don't participate. Like your opinion will be missed 

The Dominos driver was an asshole. That has been established. Several people in the thread agree. I don't need to say more.


----------



## Petey (Jan 14, 2020)

waldowainthrop said:


> 700+ is good enough in my book, but even that is impossible outside of a dedicated oven.


My favorite Pizzeria Napoletana uses a 1200 degree oven. Pies are in the oven 90-120 seconds max.


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

nj9000 said:


> I don't need to say more.


Then please stop rambling.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Being overworked and underpaid sometimes causes one to flip the **** out.


----------



## whatyoutalkinboutwillis (Jul 29, 2017)

OldUncleDave said:


> Ok, first of all, this isn't attacking anyone. Just need to vent and get information.
> 
> Ordered Dominos today for the Ball Games. Delivery at 1:15PM. Get a phone call from the driver, "I don't enter apartment buildings. You need to come out to sidewalk"
> 
> SO, what do you think? As a driver, a customer or even the manager? Who was right, who was wrong?


As someone who has gotten locked into some apartment complexes more than once, I think you should have met him on the street and signed his receipt. Some people don't seem to realize that each driver may not know the layout of your complex. Some don't seem to understand that you might need a code to EXIT the building just as you needed one to get INTO the building. I stopped doing Eats because I got tired of the apartment dwellers. They would give elaborate directions when it would have been easier to meet me on the street. I had a guy give me directions over the phone like I was writing down his every word. And when I repeated his instructions back, because that is how I retain information, he screamed at me. I should have left his food on the sidewalk. Of course, apartment dwellers NEVER TIP! So Eats drivers have to deal with rude restaurant workers who seem to think we're all homeless even though our cars are usually better than theirs. Then we have to deal with rude apartment dwellers who expect platinum service at bronze prices. Cheapskates.


----------



## johnx (Jul 29, 2017)

whatyoutalkinboutwillis said:


> As someone who has gotten locked into some apartment complexes more than once, I think you should have met him on the street and signed his receipt. Some people don't seem to realize that each driver may not know the layout of your complex. Some don't seem to understand that you might need a code to EXIT the building just as you needed one to get INTO the building. I stopped doing Eats because I got tired of the apartment dwellers. They would give elaborate directions when it would have been easier to meet me on the street. I had a guy give me directions over the phone like I was writing down his every word. And when I repeated his instructions back, because that is how I retain information, he screamed at me. I should have left his food on the sidewalk. Of course, apartment dwellers NEVER TIP! So Eats drivers have to deal with rude restaurant workers who seem to think we're all homeless even though our cars are usually better than theirs. Then we have to deal with rude apartment dwellers who expect platinum service at bronze prices. Cheapskates.


I would tend to agree with this. Though I consider it a challenge and a little fun to get to each mega-apartment complex apartment on my bicycle, I can see easily where some would just say to heck with it. And though I would never have anyone sign before I gave them the food, since I don't have that situation, again, I can see being on the safe side. There are so many shady characters, drunk, rude college kids; moronic imbeciles. He's got your food, sign the ticket. It's not that hard to go outside and pick up your order and it saves you the hassle of driving somewhere. Just don't leave a tip if you don't want to.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

I'm just assuming he didn't want to go in the building because it's known for robberies, which in that case somewhat understandable?? Are you a known non tipper ?? I still think the driver was in the wrong, he's paid to deliver food to the customer , all this "I don't go into buildings" is BS, then find a new job. This driver was a complete jerk to this customer , there was no reason to not bring the food along with the charge slip , even if the guy just grabbed the pizza and didn't sign the slip , those sig slips are pointless now a days aside from putting a tip on . Also, Domino's is actually BETTER than nasty Pizza hut , so I agree with the op's pizza chain choice


----------



## whatyoutalkinboutwillis (Jul 29, 2017)

johnx said:


> I would tend to agree with this. Though I consider it a challenge and a little fun to get to each mega-apartment complex apartment on my bicycle, I can see easily where some would just say to heck with it. And though I would never have anyone sign before I gave them the food, since I don't have that situation, again, I can see being on the safe side. There are so many shady characters, drunk, rude college kids; moronic imbeciles. He's got your food, sign the ticket. It's not that hard to go outside and pick up your order and it saves you the hassle of driving somewhere. Just don't leave a tip if you don't want to.


I stopped doing Favor because after delivering (yup) PIZZA, the customer didn't pay. I waited a few days and nothing. Then I got the note from Favor that I would only get the base fee ($4) even though I ordered the food then delivered it. It's too easy for customers to lie about getting their food. Favor (and now Eats) will pay for the customer's food upfront and wait to get reimbursed. And if the customer doesn't pay up, guess what? That falls on the driver. This particular delivery was charged to the guy who rented the highrise and the person who took the pizza was some girl who was probably keeping his bed warm while he was at work. Sorry, that was rude, but that's what it looked like from where I stood.


----------



## JamesBond008 (Mar 26, 2018)

Clint Torres said:


> If you can afford it , eat real food
> 
> If not then you can't afford delivery and buy a cookbook


So a pizza is fake food. It's not 'real'? What a weird thing for you to say.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

OldUncleDave said:


> Ok, first of all, this isn't attacking anyone. Just need to vent and get information.
> 
> Ordered Dominos today for the Ball Games. Delivery at 1:15PM. Get a phone call from the driver, "I don't enter apartment buildings. You need to come out to sidewalk"
> 
> ...


Was it Chinese Domino's?


----------



## Babak (May 25, 2016)

Ever since Dominos changed their pizza recipe I’ve stopped eating there. The quality isn’t the same


----------



## G.S.M. (Oct 28, 2019)

OldUncleDave said:


> Ok, first of all, this isn't attacking anyone. Just need to vent and get information.
> 
> Ordered Dominos today for the Ball Games. Delivery at 1:15PM. Get a phone call from the driver, "I don't enter apartment buildings. You need to come out to sidewalk"
> 
> ...


I swear I saw you handing out candy to little girls at the playground the other day @OldUncleDave


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

OldUncleDave said:


> SO, what do you think? As a driver, a customer or even the manager? Who was right, who was wrong?


This sounds remarkably similar to a grumpy Uber driver refusing to do what the pax wants. From the pax point of view, they ordered a ride in good faith, and are willing to pay the price that was quoted to them by Uber. The driver, meanwhile, is tired of all the shit they deal with daily, and refuses to do drive thrus, refuses to let people eat in their car, etc. Pax can't figure out what their problem is ... so they call Uber and Uber says tough titty.

Back to the pizza guy... I'm wondering what would make the driver so anti-service. Maybe doesn't get tipped in apartments too often? Maybe YOU don't tip well and they know it? Maybe a bad neighborhood and they have been robbed before? Maybe the manager was desperate and needed the guy to continue working, so he backed the driver up?

No offense, but you ordered food for a ridiculously low price, and low priced products often come with low quality service. It's the old get-what-you-pay-for scenario at it's finest.


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

OldUncleDave said:


> Ok, first of all, this isn't attacking anyone. Just need to vent and get information.
> 
> Ordered Dominos today for the Ball Games. Delivery at 1:15PM. Get a phone call from the driver, "I don't enter apartment buildings. You need to come out to sidewalk"
> 
> ...


Sounds stressful, go get an asian to give you a nice massage.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Giantsfan1503 said:


> Sounds stressful, go get an asian to give you a nice massage.


That's horrible advice they have that virus


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

Alltel77 said:


> That's horrible advice they have that virus


AIDS?


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Giantsfan1503 said:


> AIDS?


No that Chinese flu


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

OldUncleDave said:


> Ok, first of all, this isn't attacking anyone. Just need to vent and get information.
> 
> Ordered Dominos today for the Ball Games. Delivery at 1:15PM. Get a phone call from the driver, "I don't enter apartment buildings. You need to come out to sidewalk"
> 
> ...


Did you not leave a tip when you placed the order? Sounds like you didn't


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

nj9000 said:


> How are Postmates and DoorDash any more associated with Uber than Dominos?


PM and DD are gig work. Dominos is not. Look at the other forums under the Options section(Lyft, Flex, UberEats, Scooters). All gig related except for the forum for those who Quit gig work.

This thread should probably be in the chatter forum.

Not that I care one way or the other.

As for the OP, just based on one side of the story, the driver was an ass.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> The days of the fold out MAPS !
> 
> AND SEARCHING STREETS BY GRID !
> 
> ...


Yeah, I've been delivering pizza for over 20 years and most of the youngsters we hire now have absolutely no mental map of the area. They don't even know the main streets. If their GPS goes out they may as well go home.

We have key maps here. A book with a list of the streets telling you what page and grid to go to. Too much area to put in a fold out map. I still have my old ones, one for each county around me (used to do hotshot delivery before the pizza).



dlearl476 said:


> Ye
> 
> Yeah, something fishy. I live in an apt at the edge of town (literally, my street is the last street at the base of a mountain.) Not only is it at the top of a steep hill, once you park you have to walk down a long walkway and 4 flights of stairs to get to my apt. I've never had an issue with Dominoes, other than "Dominoes." Sadly, none of the real pizza places deliver, and I don't use Dd, GH, UE for my food.
> 
> Over the holidays I was lazy. Tipped the guy $10. As he left I heard him whooping it up. Glad I could help.


I'll make 10x the effort when I'm delivering pizza (as an employee) because TIPS!

The gigs, especially Ubereats, just don't tip anywhere near what delivering for Dominos or Pizza Hut does.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Yeah, I've been delivering pizza for over 20 years and most of the youngsters we hire now have absolutely no mental map of the area. They don't even know the main streets. If their GPS goes out they may as well go home.
> 
> We have key maps here. A book with a list of the streets telling you what page and grid to go to. Too much area to put in a fold out map. I still have my old ones, one for each county around me (used to do hotshot delivery before the pizza).
> 
> ...


Tips
Makes THEIR BUSINESS

MY BUSINESS !

UBER HAS NO CLUE HOW TO ACT !

" NO NEED TO TIP "!

NO NEED TO CARE . . .

LOWER RATES MEANS MORE I.D.G.A.F.'s !


----------



## Grokit (Sep 8, 2019)

OldUncleDave said:


> Ok, first of all, this isn't attacking anyone. Just need to vent and get information.
> 
> Ordered Dominos today for the Ball Games. Delivery at 1:15PM. Get a phone call from the driver, "I don't enter apartment buildings. You need to come out to sidewalk"
> 
> ...


Franchise owner or manager probably the ones at the root of the problem.

Had the driver known that he would be getting the $5 tip you pre-tipped in the app, there's no way he would have driven off without delivering your pizza. My hunch is that the franchise owner or management has been keeping those pre-tips for themselves. If the drivers track the tippers, you likely have a rep as a non-tipper.

Drivers can easily enough squiggle signatures on unsigned receipts, so requiring that receipts be signed first sounds like a new management policy.

The manager's refusal to send someone else out seems stupid and short-sighted, so there must be something else going on. I'm guessing he's new to the job and has the wrong temperament to be in charge of a customer service operation.

The driver walking away without another word sounds like he considered you a non-tipper and is pissed off at management for stealing his tips, stupid new policies, etc. My guess is that you're just another customer casualty in this driver's passive-aggressive war with his infuriating management.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

I like pizza!


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

OldUncleDave said:


> Ok, first of all, this isn't attacking anyone. Just need to vent and get information.
> 
> Ordered Dominos today for the Ball Games. Delivery at 1:15PM. Get a phone call from the driver, "I don't enter apartment buildings. You need to come out to sidewalk"
> 
> ...


Your first mistake. You should have cut notches into your cane to indicate all the delivery drivers who failed in their duties Beforehand.

Think Bill the butcher cutting a notch before he swings it on the Irishman. "See this notch?? This is you"


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

Rude to expect delivery to the door in an apartment, then you were rude when he asked you to sign.


----------

